# Collated Screw Systems



## oruscire (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone tried hanging drywall with collated fastening systems? I have used these systems for floor and roof decking before in previous jobs, but I have never tried them for drywall. I have only seen the Grabber and Quikdrive units before, but I have never used them. Any recommondations of tools and if it is faster?

Thanks!


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Used them a few times. Some like them, but I didnt like them when I missed a stud. Had a good feel though. Porter Cable was the brand I tried out.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

They have a sliding nose plate, so as you screw, they slide on the track. I used to use a battery one, but the batteries died because I rarely used it. Alot of guys who are right-handed, right-eye dominant have no problem. But I'm better with a drywall scrugun, cause I can *feel* the alignment. (no linkages)


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

They work good but the price you pay for screws offsets the advantages is what I hear.


----------



## phillipss (Feb 2, 2008)

FWIW, I use the Senco corded version, and love it. I think the screws are running about 20.00 per 1000. For me, I usually am hanging alone and the auto guns are easier to use. 

Thanks


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the grabber corded, and a senco cordless. I love them!!!! I turned a contractor friend of mine onto them. Actually by bro did, he works with him. Told me they were hanging drywall at a local business in a compressor room. Told him to take it and try it, He out hung a life long contractor. Best thing I like about them, only takes one hand to drive the screws, and each strip holds at least 20 screws.

What I don't like them for is installing small patches. I like using a regular cordless for that. Especially w/ small patches, if I'm holding the backer strip I like easing the screw in with a regular cordless. Although not as bad, just like a nail gun, you never really know where the screw is going to go, and I would rather just kiss myself with the tip of a screw, than slam it home with a collated gun into my finger.

As far as the price goes, y not adjust your prices accordingly?


----------



## rocker7969 (Jan 29, 2008)

We use Senco corded and cordless guns. We only use regular guns to screw the inside corners that are kinda tough at times to get w/ a self-feeder. I used to have a Hilti self feeder that was a lot better at getting the corners, but Hilti is expensive when one goes out (why I went to use Senco). If we can get the contractor to buy the screws for us, we'll use them. If he don't, then we use loose screws. The self feeders will pay forselves since they are a hell of a lot faster to screw off a whole house with.


----------



## MYRON WILSON (Sep 17, 2008)

oruscire said:


> Has anyone tried hanging drywall with collated fastening systems? I have used these systems for floor and roof decking before in previous jobs, but I have never tried them for drywall. I have only seen the Grabber and Quikdrive units before, but I have never used them. Any recommondations of tools and if it is faster?
> 
> Thanks!


 rockers the best Quikdrive is not close even and its a must just like routers


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

want to buy one have cordless senco w/ 2 batteries and a case? No reverse,you miss your pulling by hand.Thats why i dont care for them plus gettin to old to hang.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I seen them on Craigslist for $50.00 for the senco cordless. HD know sells a Rigid one. Heard they don't work on inside corners.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

got the senco regional rep coming for a visit monday gunna bring all models for a try before i buy day use them for a few hrs. and if i lke em buy em.
kinda skeptical though because did the same thing with hilti and bought there nose cone conversions for collated fastners witch worked great at first then just problems, so hoping senco is more reliable.
massive amounts of rock to put up soon in appartment blocks be nice to save time on screwing.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I use the Hilti SF 400A and SMD 57 collated attachment. Yea it was expensive, but it's a great bit of kit. Gets into corners no problem.


----------



## jstrudge (Nov 9, 2010)

i use both a corded and a cordless Hilti screwguns ,the collated attachments fit both guns which is great,no problems getting into corners .there is a small black plastic guide on the front of the attachment which holds the front square against the boards ,if they break it can cause screws to go astray but they only cost about £1.5/$2.50 so not too much of a problem .the biggest problem we get is getting contractors to supply the screws but sometimes we buy our own just for the speed ,especially for boarding ceilings.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Been using the latest 22v Hilti for about a year now. It's lighter and quicker than the old model. The battery charges in 20 mins too.

I'm in Cornwall too jstrudge.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

*hilti*

Have used hilti for years now and they work brilliantly .I cannot believe that anyone would want to use a single shot screw gun in todays day and age . These collated guns are so much faster . Its like compareing trowling by hand to using auto tools


----------



## jstrudge (Nov 9, 2010)

hi tonym ,suprised to meet someone else from cornwall here amongst our american friends ,wher are you based


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

jstrudge said:


> hi tonym ,suprised to meet someone else from cornwall here amongst our american friends ,wher are you based


Just outside St Austell.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I used regular screw guns for years bought a quickdrive and haven't used regular screwgun since the money you spend on screws is off set by time saved screwing off. And if you have to stiff arm a job it is much easier with a preloaded gun. plus no more metal slivers in fingers. we nail perimeters so tight corners aren't a problem. you will just have to try one and see if you like it it all comes down to personal preference. I personally do not like the cordless versions I have a senco cordless screwgun I would gladly sell for $50.00 comes with a cordless roto-zip and 2 batteries. Batteries don't seem to last long enough for me especialy if you're driving 2'' screws or longer.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Iv used my uncles Hilti screwgun with auto feed strips found it more expesive for screws, found it not as good to screw into the angles with the head being more square than round. harder to remove screws when you miss and that strip seems to allways take more time to reload when out. I love my dewalt 272 model now, turn that sucker on full blast and start pumping... haha ohh yeah cant forget loading your mouth with screws when you do ceilings.. easer than reaching all the way down to your pouch...


----------



## vvdrywall (Jan 21, 2011)

I run a Milwuakee gun with a PAM auto feeder! Swear by it! Been running the same 2 guns for 5 years and are very easy to mantain and use! Way faster! Screws cost more, but you dont waste nearly as many!


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

Mind you I am a finisher that hangs on occasion, so maybe that is the trouble. I have a senco cordless and agree with many other comments. It is hard in corners if there isn't much nailer. I find myself missing more often on the lids, and as said no reverse. It does make hanging alone much easier though.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

We want to try a Senco cordless so we can get in on some of the No Nails work. We waited until most of the bugs have been worked out. I'll let ya know how it works when we've done a few jobs with one.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

so evolve. sounds like you are back to hanging again after your hiatus to lameland.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL Yeah Carpentaper I'm back...again....I take these little jaunts to remind myself why I put up with it all:whistling2:


----------

